# Need Tray for Drainage to put under Smart Pots



## HazePhase (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello, 

I'm using 18" diameter - 15gallon smart pots. 
I went ahead and bought 20" circular trays below it to catch the water but found out I will need 22 if not 24 or larger especially since 2 of my 6 plants will be going into a 20 gallon smart pot.

Would anyone know an inexpensive tray or anything I could use that would fit. 
I am in a 5x5 grow tent that will have 6 plants for Veg and then when flower time I will be moving two of the 6 into a 2x4 for veg and cloning so will only have 4 plants in 15 gallon containers in my 5x5.

I looked online and found oil pan trays that are $100 so $400 --- don't think so. 
If anyone can help that would be great. 
Oh and i am in Canada so Home Depot had the perfect tray but not in Canada.... 

Thank you!! 

View attachment Smart Pot.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2017)

I just googled them and they are expensive at that size.. cookie sheets? Roasting pan?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2017)

Kiddie pool


----------



## zem (Mar 30, 2017)

line that 5x5 with greenhouse plastic or shower curtain plastic maybe


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 30, 2017)

pcduck said:


> Kiddie pool



What he said.

I have used the soft vinyl collapsible kiddie pools in my grow room for years. Works great.


----------



## HazePhase (Mar 31, 2017)

Hey Everyone, 

I was able to find this and it ships within 4 weeks so that is perfect for when I will be needing them. 
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B000I1R02M/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Now I know this will fit my 15 gallon smart pots but I am worried about my 2 moms which are going into 20 gallon smart pots. 
I can't go any bigger than 24" because my Veg tent is 2x4. 

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0055E85OO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## AGuy (Mar 31, 2017)

Washing machine pans/liners? I use a square white one, made by the plumbing company "Oatey"

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Washing-Machine-Pan-34067/100080446


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 31, 2017)

Something else you might check is the drip pans they put under hot water tanks. Available in most any store that sells hot water heaters.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2017)

Hackerman beat me to it.  Check out water heater pans.  The come in plastic and in aluminum and in several different diameters.  IMO, they will work better than the washing machine pans which are square and only come in one size.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2017)

How cool is MP to come up with that... you guys rock.


----------

